# [VIDEO] An overview on how to do your own screen printing



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2t0lF_5oeo[/media]
For those who don't like to read.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I think there is something wrong with the video,as I cant see anything.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Just what i was looking for! 

Thank's


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ino said:


> I think there is something wrong with the video,as I cant see anything.


I just clicked on it and it seems to load fine for me.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, got it now.


----------

